# Raven Jr 1 yr old OB Video



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

My 14 year old Daughter has not started her on a leash, so she does get out of position some.


Click here -----> Raven Jr 1 yr old OB Video


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I love Raven vids! Very nice!

Did she train her with food and targetting? I always feel pressure to train with a ball, but for some reason I have better success (I think) using food. The dog loves it and I can control it. I tried the ball again last night and got bit so hard, I was bleeding and in agony so it was a total waste of training time.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome video!! I watched them all








Your daughter has done a fantastic job!! Raven Jr is a beautiful baby too


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

she is awesome
Great job


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

SUPER video there, Brian. Shannon continues to amaze with the fantastic job she's doing with RJ!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Quite Impressive... I love her left turns.. nice pivots. Awesome out of motion exercises. Make sure you don't allow her to remain "out of position" too much with the off leash training as it will become a habit.. but Shannon's done an excellent job with this little bitch. She's going to be a heck of an AKC obedience handler in the ring.. people will take notice of her accomplishments at such a young age. Tell Shannon "KUDOS".


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice Brian!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Quite Impressive... I love her left turns.. nice pivots. Awesome out of motion exercises. Make sure you don't allow her to remain "out of position" too much with the off leash training as it will become a habit.. but Shannon's done an excellent job with this little bitch. She's going to be a heck of an AKC obedience handler in the ring.. people will take notice of her accomplishments at such a young age. Tell Shannon "KUDOS".


I second what Lynn says!! Once the fine tuning is done... They'll turn A LOT of heads!!

Keep up the good work Shannon!!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Wow, your dog is so smart. =)


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks All!!

The black flies are getting bad, so we only have a very short window out with the dogs before we are all bug bait.
So this was a very rushed thing last night, I almost missed the sit in motion, did not know what they were going to do.

Lies

She uses both, a little food to warm her up, then goes to the ball.
I got nailed last night too, the big lug-head got me


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Brian -WOW!!!! She has done a heck of a job with Raven!!!! Looking good!!! Love the fast down in motion, I guess I should be taking classes with her!!!


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the video! They make an awesome team!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Päivi

Funny story a few weeks ago, Shannon & I were talking about her starting to doing tracking.
I was telling her that she is going to have to get up like at 6:00 am on the weekends
& she will have to have a BH. And that was something that she could start to work on 
with her on doing the motion exercises. She tells me "No problem she can do them now!!"
Then I said OK lets see, she nailed the down like she has been doing it her whole life.
Oh and she can do them from a run also








Last night she said "Hey did you see that she just did a moving stand!!"


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Brian, your daughter really is a NATURAL!!! She really is. I mean those moving exercises were spot-on!!! Raven was really fast and kept her drive and happiness up. What a great great job Shannon has done with her!!
So two months until her BH right??? (then she will be 14 mths old, which is the min. age) and when is she going for her CD?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Päivi

Nothing this year, Shannon does not want to take her out unless she can High in Trial.
She plans on Kicking some butt, mostly mine & Deejays.
Shanon & I have been talking for a while about what Lynn said the about going on leash & prong.
She has to lock down the position, have been just letting Little Ray grow-up mentally 1st.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Very, VERY nice! 
I am so sure you are very proud of both of them Brian!
She could nail her BH right now!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful! 

BUT WALKING IN FLIP FLOPS?


----------



## Little_Raven (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!


----------

